
Big Lonely Doug - bootload
http://thewalrus.ca/big-lonely-doug/
======
carsongross
Any relation to the Doug Flag?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doug_flag](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doug_flag)

~~~
smoyer
According to your link, the Doug flag was created about 15 years before Big
Lonely Doug was discovered.

~~~
carsongross
Heh, yes, I mean is using "Doug" just an obvious thing to do for Douglas Firs,
or is there a deeper meaning in the PNW?

~~~
waterphone
"Doug fir" is a very common shorthand for Douglas fir trees, and not PNW-
specific.

